# post spec's of your tonneau cover.....



## 56cbr600rr (May 16, 2005)

Can you guys please post some spec's about your tonneau cover.
I'm interested in the following:

1. What brand?
2. What cost?
3. Where you purchased from?
4. Does it leak water and if so, how much?
5. Over all opinion?

for the 05/06 Frontiers.

Thanks


----------



## wensk (Oct 30, 2005)

*Here's what I have...*



56cbr600rr said:


> Can you guys please post some spec's about your tonneau cover.
> I'm interested in the following:
> 
> 1. What brand?
> ...


1. Access Roll Up
2. $480 installed
3. Local truck shop
4. Not a drop.

I'm really happy with it.


----------



## ScopeTx (Nov 9, 2005)

Here's a whole write-up I did on mine for just such an occasion.

http://www.geocities.com/scopetx/Frontier/RollBak.htm

Regards,
-Scope


----------



## 2K5 Nismo (Nov 24, 2005)

Truxedo Truxport

Don't know cost (Christmas gift)

I haven't noticed a whole lot of water leakage, and that is with pressure washing my truck regularly. I really like it so far, it rolls up easily and looks good (can't really see the rods, looks real smooth.) And suprisingly it has held up with all of this wind we have been having lately (50 -70 mph gusts). Overall I would purchase another one if I had to, no complaints at all.


----------



## 56cbr600rr (May 16, 2005)

thanks guys, keep them coming. maybe this thread will help someone in the future besides me. :cheers:


----------



## jurassicjet (Jan 17, 2006)

56cbr600rr:

For what its worth.....
I do not own a Frontier (yet), but in anticipation of purchasing one this spring I called a local truck accessory center to inquire about a roll up cover. They quoted me about $390 for the Access tonneau cover, installed. There are two styles to the Access cover. This was for the high end one. The "Lite" version is essentially the same, except it doesn't have the easy adjusters at the front of the cover. When I asked about the Utili-track system and how they would handle that, he claimed that they take the track system off, mount the rails for the tonneau cover, and then replace the track system over the top of the cover rails. 
I would be curious if Wensk has any insight into how they mounted his.

BTW.... Just sold my Dodge 1500 Ram and I had an Access cover on that. Loved it. Very nice looking and easy to operate. No worries of it breaking like some others do up here in the bitter cold of Wisconsin.
As far as leaks.. Mine did leak if rained real hard or sometimes when I washed it. It was not a real big deal to me. I also admit that I never investigated as to WHY it leaked.

Jet


----------



## Argo73 (Oct 31, 2005)

1. Extang Saber
2. $205
3. Autoanything.com
4. Haven't looked after a rain, but doesn't look like it would.
5. I like the look with no buttons (very clean look). Easy to take the cover off w/ the J channel. I like the Trifecta also. I would have gotten a rollback, but they get a little expensive.


----------



## wensk (Oct 30, 2005)

jurassicjet said:


> 56cbr600rr:
> 
> When I asked about the Utili-track system and how they would handle that, he claimed that they take the track system off, mount the rails for the tonneau cover, and then replace the track system over the top of the cover rails.
> I would be curious if Wensk has any insight into how they mounted his.
> Jet


There is no reason to remove the utilitrak system. The Access cover clamps on with no interference or removal. I'd find a different installer. He obviously doesn't know what he is talking about. I watched the guys do it...took them about twenty minutes.


----------



## 56cbr600rr (May 16, 2005)

I definitely wouldn't want a tonnea that would interfere with the trac system


----------



## 05 NISMO 4X4 (Jun 4, 2005)

1. Extang Trifecta Tri-Fold Soft Tonneau :thumbup: 
2. $306.99
3. Autoanything.com
4. Keeps everything pretty dry in rain, a little gets in going through Mike's Car Wash! Also, doesn't interfere with the utli-track and the whole thing is removable in under 5 minutes, no rails, no permanent hardware.


----------



## jurassicjet (Jan 17, 2006)

> The Access cover clamps on with no interference or removal. I'd find a different installer. He obviously doesn't know what he is talking about.


This is a well known shop around here that I talked to. THe problem that you run into around here is that this is Dodge, Ford and Chevy country. He admitted to me that he had not personally done a Nissan. I would probably be his first. Like I said, a Nissan Frontier up here is about as common as a snowball in Atlanta. 



> 05 NISMO 4X4





> Also, doesn't interfere with the utli-track and the whole thing is removable in under 5 minutes, no rails, no permanent hardware.


By looking at the picture of the Autoanything website, it looks like the rails stay in place when the cover is rolled up. The Access cover has the crossbars roll up with the cover. Very ingenious system.


----------



## Q-Tip (Sep 10, 2005)

Has anybody got one of the OEM hard tonneau covers?? I ordered one with when I bought the truck and they have been on serious back-order since mid-July or before. Did anybody manage to get one before the supply dried up??


----------



## A_canuck_eh? (Aug 16, 2005)

Ive got a tonneau cover by leer, Ill post the link at the end. they got the nissan paint code so it matches the vehicle perfectly.
1.leer.
2.1448.00 canadian
3. great place here called cap-it 
4. nope no leaks, has a rubber p-seal around the sides and rear, and on the front, a rubber flap that rests on the front edge of the box, so when its opened, water sheets off and doesnt enter the box.
5. so far it works great. minor interefereance with the side rails, but can still use it. easy to remove, 2 people 10 min and its off. also locking, and it would take osmeone forever to break into, so dont loose your keys.

heres the link to a pic http://www.leer.com/importgallery/frontier62nf700beachnotch.jpg


----------



## A_canuck_eh? (Aug 16, 2005)

here's some pics i just uploaded.
http://www.picturetrail.com/upnorthoutwest
let me know what you guys think.


----------



## 05 NISMO 4X4 (Jun 4, 2005)

Q-Tip said:


> Has anybody got one of the OEM hard tonneau covers?? I ordered one with when I bought the truck and they have been on serious back-order since mid-July or before. Did anybody manage to get one before the supply dried up??


I read on another forum that a guy got the Nissan Hard Tonneau and didn't give it a very good review. He said that fortunately for him it arrived damaged and he was able to get a refund. Here's a link to his comments.


----------



## Wyldcat89 (Dec 13, 2005)

56cbr600rr said:


> Can you guys please post some spec's about your tonneau cover.
> I'm interested in the following:
> 
> 1. What brand?
> ...


1.Extang Black Max
2.$159
3.TruckAddons.com
4.It does not leak water, (and it rains a lot here in Oregon.)
5. My overall opinion is that it was a great buy! I got it before Christmas when TruckAddons.com was having a huge sale. Like I said before, it only cost $159 and was a very easy install. The frame is good quality, with no leaking so far, and I like that the weather adjustable snaps can be turned around for easier opening and closing when it's freezing out.. Mine went on in the Middle of December with snow on the ground.. NICE!


----------



## Slubgub (Mar 17, 2005)

*Nissan Soft Tonneau*

Stay away form the Nissan factory soft cover as well. I was very disapointed in this one. Sags terribly and collects water. Flops all over the place while driving as well. Fortunately it tore at one of the seams within three months of buying it and the dealership gave me a full refund instead of replacing it.


----------



## skeezix (Jan 13, 2006)

05 NISMO 4X4 said:


> 1. Extang Trifecta Tri-Fold Soft Tonneau :thumbup:
> Also, doesn't interfere with the utli-track and the whole thing is removable in under 5 minutes, no rails, no permanent hardware.


Did you find that the clamping cams for the rear to be crowded by the end of the utilitrak? Or is there enough room that you don't have to slice your fingers unlocking the cams? Are the Extang cams metal or plastic? 
I'm comparing the same folding covers offered by Torza Top and Lund.


----------



## 05 NISMO 4X4 (Jun 4, 2005)

skeezix said:


> Did you find that the clamping cams for the rear to be crowded by the end of the utilitrak? Or is there enough room that you don't have to slice your fingers unlocking the cams? Are the Extang cams metal or plastic?
> I'm comparing the same folding covers offered by Torza Top and Lund.


The cams are plastic. I did not cut or scrape my fingers when I installed the cover. Extang provides four mounting plates that angle the clamp assembly away for the utilitrack. The are clamped to the underside of the bed rail and do not impede use of the utilitrack. You don't have to use them, but if you don't the the clamp mechinism is at a steeper angle and would limit the use of the utilitrack. Again, these are provided by Extang, but you don't have to use them if you don't want any tell tale sign of tonneau install when you remove it.


----------



## mitchell35758 (Oct 21, 2005)

Argo73 said:


> 1. Extang Saber
> 2. $205
> 3. Autoanything.com
> 4. Haven't looked after a rain, but doesn't look like it would.
> 5. I like the look with no buttons (very clean look). Easy to take the cover off w/ the J channel. I like the Trifecta also. I would have gotten a rollback, but they get a little expensive.


I too have the saber tonno on my 04 frontier. How long have you had yours? I am getting close to one year now. Have you noticed the rear tailgate bar bending upwards at an angle due to the tension of the tarp? I am about to call Extang later today to see if they will replace mine with the warranty. I heard they have excellent customer service, so I am not worried at all. You cannot tell that it is bending unless you take the tarp off of it in that area. It is only were it inserts into the corners. For clarification, it is only bending were that quick release ball is on the smaller part of the tailgate bar. Does not affect the seal for the weather at all. I think I may have just got a defective part. Other than that I love it and its smooth look without the buttons.
I paid 174 plus shipping to equal about 204 total 
I got mine at www.truckaddons.com
Mine has not leaked at all. I would have noticed any water damage on some of the stuff I keep back there. Usually keep a large broken down cardboard box for use to lay on when I have to get under the truck.


----------



## RamAirGT22 (Dec 5, 2005)

1.Truxport Truxedo
2.www.autoanything.com
3.$220 shipped
4.does not leak 
5.works awesome, looks good and takes about 20 seconds to rollup and secure.


----------



## FastCrewCab (Nov 3, 2005)

skeezix said:


> Did you find that the clamping cams for the rear to be crowded by the end of the utilitrak? Or is there enough room that you don't have to slice your fingers unlocking the cams? Are the Extang cams metal or plastic?
> I'm comparing the same folding covers offered by Torza Top and Lund.


1. Extang Trifecta
2. AutoAnything.com
3. ~$340. (got mine a month before 05Nismo4x4 got his Veterans Day discount!)
4. No leaks (unfortunately my truck is kept outside)
5. Very easy on/off, stores compactly, clean mounting system

Here are some pics of the mounting setup:


----------



## Argo73 (Oct 31, 2005)

mitchell35758 said:


> I too have the saber tonno on my 04 frontier. How long have you had yours? I am getting close to one year now. Have you noticed the rear tailgate bar bending upwards at an angle due to the tension of the tarp? I am about to call Extang later today to see if they will replace mine with the warranty. I heard they have excellent customer service, so I am not worried at all. You cannot tell that it is bending unless you take the tarp off of it in that area. It is only were it inserts into the corners. For clarification, it is only bending were that quick release ball is on the smaller part of the tailgate bar. Does not affect the seal for the weather at all. I think I may have just got a defective part. Other than that I love it and its smooth look without the buttons.


I've had mine for only about a month. I haven't noticed the rear tailgate bar bending at all. I would have to take a closer look at it another time. Your cover and bars are probably a bit different b/c it's a different generation of Frontier.


----------



## 56cbr600rr (May 16, 2005)

thanks for the pics, i was curious how these things mounted.


----------



## 05 NISMO 4X4 (Jun 4, 2005)

56cbr600rr said:


> thanks for the pics, i was curious how these things mounted.


FastCrew's pics are of the Extang Trifecta! Not all are mounted the same way. But, this is surely one of the simplest to install! Very quick and easy!


----------



## llado (May 11, 2005)

I know Nissan just released the newly redesigned hard tonneau cover. Here are come pics:


----------



## Q-Tip (Sep 10, 2005)

llado said:


> I know Nissan just released the newly redesigned hard tonneau cover. Here are come pics:


That's the one I'm supposed to be getting. Paid for it in July but nada as of today. Seriously back-ordered. :thumbdwn: Dealer has offered me an aftermarket hard tonneau but I'm really waiting for the OEM.


----------



## mitchell35758 (Oct 21, 2005)

llado said:


> I know Nissan just released the newly redesigned hard tonneau cover. Here are come pics:


I like that, I wonder if they make something like this for the older trucks, as in 04 and below. I would never buy, I am very satisfied with what I got right now. But I still like that one.


----------



## llado (May 11, 2005)

Q-Tip said:


> That's the one I'm supposed to be getting. Paid for it in July but nada as of today. Seriously back-ordered. :thumbdwn: Dealer has offered me an aftermarket hard tonneau but I'm really waiting for the OEM.



I actually work at a dealership. They released it just a few days ago. Your dealer should be able to get it for you now. I wonder what the deal is. Make sure they know that Nissan redesigned the cover. It's under a new part number and everything. I'lll get the new number for you. Do u have a CC or a KC?


----------



## Q-Tip (Sep 10, 2005)

llado said:


> I actually work at a dealership. They released it just a few days ago. Your dealer should be able to get it for you now. I wonder what the deal is. Make sure they know that Nissan redesigned the cover. It's under a new part number and everything. I'lll get the new number for you. Do u have a CC or a KC?


Thanks for your help. Mine is a Crew Cab just like the one in your pictures:










except it's red. :thumbup: I talked with them last Friday and nada so I'm sure they are unaware of the redesign and rerelease. Please send me the number when you can.

Thanks again,
Chris


----------



## llado (May 11, 2005)

Q-Tip said:


> Thanks for your help. Mine is a Crew Cab just like the one in your pictures:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I really like your truck! I justed PMed the number to you.


----------



## iefronty (Oct 8, 2005)

56cbr600rr said:



> Can you guys please post some spec's about your tonneau cover.
> I'm interested in the following:
> 
> 1. What brand?
> ...


1. Retrax Rigid Retractable Link 
2. $799
3. Called Mfg and got local dealer
4. None. Link
5. Other than losing space at the front of the bed for the cannister, for my purpose its great. Keeps the bed some what secure and have the ability to haul larger items without the need to remove lid.


----------



## 56cbr600rr (May 16, 2005)

iefronty said:


> 1. Retrax Rigid Retractable Link
> 2. $799
> 3. Called Mfg and got local dealer
> 4. None. Link
> 5. Other than losing space at the front of the bed for the cannister, for my purpose its great. Keeps the bed some what secure and have the ability to haul larger items without the need to remove lid.


Damn, that's a sweet looking truck! i like the bed cover too.


----------



## ynot21 (Jan 14, 2004)

iefronty said:


> 1. Retrax Rigid Retractable Link
> 2. $799
> 3. Called Mfg and got local dealer
> 4. None. Link
> 5. Other than losing space at the front of the bed for the cannister, for my purpose its great. Keeps the bed some what secure and have the ability to haul larger items without the need to remove lid.


That looks great. Does that cover interfere with the Utilitrac?


----------



## iefronty (Oct 8, 2005)

ynot21 said:


> That looks great. Does that cover interfere with the Utilitrac?


No it doesn't. The only part you miss is where the cannister resides. The rail at the front of the bed and a portion of the sides up front.


----------

